# High, med, or low scope mounts



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm going to be putting a Vortex 1x scope on my CVA Accura. I think I will go with one if the Dead Center 1pc mounts. Would you go with a high, med or low mount with this set up?

Mark


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

You will get the best results with the low mounts. That is if you can mount the scope with low mounts without it interfering with the operation of the rifle.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I shoot an Accure V2 with a vortex crossfire with a 1 piece dead on scope mount. I got the low and it works just fine. Its close to the firing hammer, but I have no problem working the hammer at all. When I shoulder my gun, the scope comes to my eye just perfect. I dont have to raise or lower my head to see, which would be improper technique anyways. If you chose to get the low, I think you will be pleased with it


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Whichever allows you to see through the scope with a proper cheek weld.


----------

